# Aftermarket Radio Options



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont think you can thro just any aftermarket stereo in. because the radio and heat and ac unit are all hooked together.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think the modules to retain the controls for heating and air conditioning have been engineered yet so we're still waiting on that. I believe the radio module controls all of it...if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## D4V1D (Mar 22, 2011)

The heating and air controls are separate from the radio console. Ive found two or three different models, but all imports. Here are some pics of one which I am debating on. All controls are retained in the models I have found.


----------



## D4V1D (Mar 22, 2011)

Links:

Aftermarket Chevrolet Cruze DVD Radio - Chevrolet Cruze GPS Navigation Update - Chevy Cruze OEM Headunit ipod RDS bluetooth

Buy Chevrolet Cruze/LACETTI II [HL-8635GB-1] Wholesale - Ctobay.com


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

I was checking that system out as well. I would be reluctant to buy a China system without a more online following. If this could be hacked it would be awesome.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*tongue-in-cheek* comment: does it display in *ENGLISH* characters or *CHINESE* symbols (wink,wink)?


----------



## D4V1D (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*tongue-in-cheek* comment: does it display in *ENGLISH* characters or *CHINESE* symbols (wink,wink)?


Yes, that is main concern, as well as if the wiring harnesses match up. I talked with a stereo installer today, who said nothing was listed wholesale from GM or other stateside dealers and advised not ordering because GOS would probably not work.

He was fairly confident that stateside units would be showing up in the coming months, so I will probably wait until then to replace. I am going to have new speakers and amp installed soon though, wired to the factory radio.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was researching these a few months ago. I found a guy that put one of these in his. It apparently matched up to the car well, but it burnt up in about 6 months. I think I remember him saying it even smoked or something, and he was glad it didnt burn up his car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Bossy70 said:


> I was researching these a few months ago. I found a guy that put one of *these* in *his*. It apparently matched up to the car well, but it burnt up in about 6 months. I think I remember him saying it even smoked or something, and he was glad it didnt burn up his car.


...*his* _car_ being a Cruze? Ouch, "smoke-tests" in a *brand new* car are _not_ nice at all (  ).

...and, _"electrical *gremlins*"_ will almost certainly 'pop-up' later to cause havoc.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeh, the guy's car is a Cruze.... Scary!

GPS/DVD player? - Chevrolet Cruze Forum - Page 6


----------



## Rgalvantx (Apr 6, 2011)

I look forward to hearing about any successful aftermarket gps options. I have a chance to buy a preowned '11 Cruze LS @ a great price but I really want Bluetooth. Does anyone know if Bluetooth can be added to the basic LS factory system? I was thinking it might be easier to just put a new gps head unit with Bluetooth, but sure don't want an electrical fire! I know I won't have the steering wheel controls but I'm ok with that.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## arachlyco (Jul 28, 2012)

I installed a aftermarket radio into mine, and it works the thing thats odd is it changed the sound of the turn signal, and you cannot control the audio controls for OnStar and for some reason I cannot see the menu options when "talking" to your car. but, it was well worth it. The double din did in fact fit, (this was a Jension radio with Nav) It is well worth it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Always had good service from Crutchfield, if the radio craps out, send you a new one with free shipping during the warranty period, make concessions afterwards. Comes with all the panels and connectors you need with instructions. With help on steering wheel controls. But with GPS, can get robbed blind with map updates.

One of my kids purchased a radio off of ebay, never again, he said that, not me, these things are strictly throwaway items. And of course, for the last ten or so years, GM radios have been a part of the data link system, even more complicated now with blue tooth. GM prices for radios puts new meaning to the word outrageous.

We got the 2LT, some good points, can turn the volume to maximum without amplitude distortion. Had my doubts at first, but played with the equalizer. I got use to it just like some of my audiophile friends that believe the only way to listen to music is with a 12AX7 non-linear distortion vacuum tube.

For GPS, picked up a five inch Garmin nuvi 1450 LMT with five free map updates so far and software improvements. Really like this thing, show a photo of a complicated intersection so you know what lane to get into. Did a no screws in the dash for the Cruze, but laid out ten bucks for an extra cord and windshield mount for my other vehicles and boat, so using it in a total of four different vehicles. Just one of me, so only need one GPS, not four.

View attachment 6609


You can get robbed blind with map updates, Chevy wants 180 bucks for a 2G USB memory stick, same price that Chrysler wants for a CD that does the same thing.

Has a very bright screen, no problems reading it with the bright sun and wearing sunglasses. Is one of the cheaper ones, can load photos on a micro SD chip and use it for that, although I don't know why. More expensive ones have a data link for your diagnostic plug to read engine parameters, bluetooth for you cell phone, even a bluetooth to see who you hit when backing up with a bumper mounted camera.

Ha, with a bunch of kids and boom boxes, getting the in the car for a long service drive, mostly enjoy peace and quiet, so just leave the radio off.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Don't forget with the Stock stereo you also have vehicle settings controlled by the stereo. Door locks, lights, Windows etc. That is the biggest draw back I see. I do not see how the the heater controls are affected by this. The heater controls are below the stereo at least on my LS.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

This has been discussed on another thread.

Unfort, due to the way the Cruze is set up you need to keep the factory monitor as part of the system. Therefore, the pics that these sites show you aren't exactly what you're going to see, except for the gps.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi I installed a double din deck with metra harness and steering wheel controls but the volume moves up on its own and radio stations move on there own this comes and goes very annoying what needs to be done its not the deck it seems to be the steering wheel aswc from metra please help


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Double check all connections referring to the manual, you may have to manually program the buttons to do what you need aswell

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah... I would really be careful with the eBay aftermarket stuff. It *might* work fine, or it might start smoking, or it might go crazy and start spewing trash onto the car's CAN bus and make the ECM angry or something. Unfortunately there probably aren't many good radio upgrade options for a Cruze unless you could possibly have someone who knows what they're doing install the uplevel radio from another Cruze in it (but 'someone who knows what they're doing' might only be a dealer, and it could get expensive - the stereos in these cars are VIN-locked to discourage theft so unfortunately you can't just grab the head unit, buttons, and touch screen from a junkyard car unless you know how to reprogram the head unit).


----------

